# Pretend you are a sockknitter, everyone votes!



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

There will be an HT Sock-knit-along. 

Anyone can join it.  For those who want to, we will be doing a sock exchange as part of it. HOWEVER! If you just want to knit along and NOT trade them that is fine too. I intend to trade mine, even if they have some errors in them. 

I am going to set this up as a poll and leave it up for 1 week. If the links dont work for you, it is because you are not signed in to www.ravelry.com. You really should join that site anyways...

Totally anonymous poll too, in case you are shy....

Even if you do not knit, you can take the poll....


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd love to do a knit along, but I'm already making sock for my family for Christmas- working feverishly to get them all done in time, along with everything else I want to make.  Time is short, we do so much homesteading stuff, and then homeschooling, and trying to find 2 minutes together for me to work ALONE without nosy children... ergh. 
Anyway, have fun, to everyone joining!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM where is the poll? If you click on the link it just takes you to the main Ravelry home page.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Never mind, I'm so dense sometimes, sheesh! Ignore me please


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I just thought to myself, "OMG, what if it ends up being a tie!?" Surely not, right?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, I don't know if I'll do this with everyone, but I voted.

Nice socks patterns.

Angie


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Okay, I voted and plan to do these!


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

How did they know on the KNITTY site that I like to wear my homemade socks, in the woods, wearing high-heeled, lace up white shoes???? :shrug: How'd they KNOW that???!!!

Beautiful socks!

I just actually started a pair of socks yesterday!
Shawna


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I voted and really want to do this... I hope I can get it done on time, I am sorta slow.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ you and me both. Maybe we should make them for each other  Whoever I get is going to have to understand they may not get done in time.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I too am a bit slow and may need to start ahead of time. When will we find out which pattern we will be making?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am thinking that these socks should be completed and mailed out by mid-October.

Is that enough time for everyone? 8 weeks? If you finish them sooner, great! Most everybody here are newish knitters, or in recovery from injuries, etc...

dragonchick, I put the poll up for 1 week, it ends on the 14th @ 2:39pm. 

At that time I will start a new Official Sign-up Thread. We will use that to decide who is making them for who, what size they need to be, etc. Sound okay?

Right now it is looking like the Hedgerow Socks are going to be it...we will see.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Are these socks something a beginner might do? Perhaps I'll just watch - really neat idea here though. I love the Hedgerow socks. I have only knitted a very, very little bit, but I'd really like to learn, especially to do socks. Maybe I'll start practicing now...lol.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Dandish, if you want to start knitting socks, I have a very simple beginner pattern that I'd be happy to scan and email to you if you'd like.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, yes, thanks! PM for you!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Danish there is a thread on here with a sock pattern that is step by step instructions with pictures. I'll see if I an find the thread and post the link to the pattern for you or the link to the thread. If anyone else knows the link I'm talking about go ahead and post it. I can't remember the name of the sock.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This is the one I was looking for. I think a lot of people here have used this on-line knitting class http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/

Here is another link you might find helpful http://www.socknitters.com/directory.htm


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Of course you can WIHH. Cables are nothing more than knit stitches slipped to a holder while the next few stitches are knit, then the stitches on the holder are knit (right off the holder). Go and watch EZ and her daughter do some cables, they don't even use a stitch (cable needle) holder. Besides you have all of us to help you through it. That's the beauty of a KAL, we are all working on the same pattern together so we help each other :buds:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH, you can cable. It is so easy you will wonder why you ever thought it would be hard.

All you are really doing is putting the knit stitches out of their order. Usually you just knit them and slide them over, right? Well, with cabling you lift a couple of stitches off (away from your work) then you knit a couple of stitches and slide them over, and finally you knit those stitches you have held away back into your line of stitches. They just sort of hop over (or under) the other stitches, creating a 'twist'. Wha-La! Not hard at all, though they can be a bit ...tight...to stretch esp. at first.

I think the people who are voting in this poll are picking the easiest pattern, the Hedgerow Socks. They are "Advanced Beginner" and most of the others require some more advanced techniques - none of them are crazy difficult though.

It looks like we will have a decent turnout for this project.  I am excited to start too. I am waiting for my yarn in the mail, it should come today....waiting, waiting. I cant wait to touch it and squish it. You know *caress* it .


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Marchwind - thanks for the links, that tutorial is great. I'm going to do beginner's socks and follow you all along. This will be fun!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM, lol! I think you and I both told WIHH the same thing just in different words. See WIHH it isn't hard at all. 

GAM what did you order for the socks? Can you post a picture or link?

I'm spinning up some white Shetland for this one, I may dye it one it is washed.

I'm almost finished with the leg on the first cable sock. I really, really like this pattern.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Could you add the socks below to the poll so I can vote?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nice socks Cabin! Those would be way easier to make than the ones we have here. Are you going to join us or just cheer lead on the sidelines :rock:


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

I learned to darn socks from my mother .
shed sit with a laundry basket full of socks and a trash can when ever she found a sock with a hole in it shed say Darn sock and throw it away


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> Nice socks Cabin! Those would be way easier to make than the ones we have here. Are you going to join us or just cheer lead on the sidelines :rock:


The title of the thread is "Pretend you are a sock knitter...." So, I'm just pretending.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm so happy you have such an active imagination


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

Of all the choices, I really like the Knitty sock with its reinforced heel and lacy appearance. 

However, I prefer to knit toe up, two socks at a time, from either end of the ball. That way they both finish at the same time and I don't run out of yarn on the second sock.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I want to see the 2 color socks! Just take pics from an angle where the jogs dont show.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

PyroDon said:


> I learned to darn socks from my mother .
> shed sit with a laundry basket full of socks and a trash can when ever she found a sock with a hole in it shed say Darn sock and throw it away


LOL!
Hey, that is how I do it!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> WIHH, you can cable. It is so easy you will wonder why you ever thought it would be hard.
> 
> All you are really doing is putting the knit stitches out of their order. Usually you just knit them and slide them over, right? Well, with cabling you lift a couple of stitches off (away from your work) then you knit a couple of stitches and slide them over, and finally you knit those stitches you have held away back into your line of stitches. They just sort of hop over (or under) the other stitches, creating a 'twist'. Wha-La! Not hard at all, though they can be a bit ...tight...to stretch esp. at first.


Wow! You make that sound so easy! I have read cable patterns and just couldn't figure it out. Now, it sounds easy! 

Everyone has yarn and are started!!!! 
Where is the sign up? Did I miss it? I need ALL the time I can get!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

mamaj, noone is started yet.  I dont even have my yarn. I ordered it, it shipped Sat, and it is still not here. :Bawling:

I left this poll up for a whole week, because I thought it might take that long to get all the votes. I really wanted everyone to have PLENTY of time to see this. 

The poll ends on FRIDAY. On that day I will put up a new thread, an Official Sign-up. 

If I did that too soon, people (including me) would get even more confused. 

I am thinking of making the deadline for completion (for the exchange) in mid- October. That will be 8 weeks to finish them. Unless you all think you want more time than that? Nobody has said anything yet.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am along for the ride, just don't want to miss it! lol!

I dont know about 8 weeks. I know it would be more than enough to do a quilt, but socks??
I have no idea! Ya'll will have to tell me what is enough time and I will have start right away when I get yarn.... sure hope that comes along soon, we are really tight on money since the boys wrecked that car!


----------

